# Can someone identify this case? (56k Alert)



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys I found a case on the streets and it looks pretty good. I assume its from thermaltake as it had a thermaltake sticker on it. The rear mesh styling looks old... Here are the pics:

Front:





With panel removed




Side:




Rear:





(Sorry if the images seem huge)


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks too generic to be a Thermaltake... not entirely sure but I wouldn't rule out any of the mass-producing asian case manufacturers like Olympic, Excel, or one of those outfits.


----------



## ktr (Jan 16, 2007)

thats looks like an antec...just the internals

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=91654#

look at the pics...


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not so sure... doesn't look high enough quality to be an Antec. Plus it's average-quality stamped SECC. I'd say Olympic... they're known to clone Antec cases with some changes to the front panels.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2007)

Its an old case BTW.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmm... the case has the styling of that antec... everything points towards a discontinued antec product.

Is there a beige version of that case?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2007)

WTF is that round center part for on the top?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 20, 2007)

t_ski said:


> WTF is that round center part for on the top?



Holding the extra PSU cables. cable hiding.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2007)

Why does it have to be round though?  I would think it might be there due to a large fan, similar to what the Antec 900 has.


----------



## malware (Jan 20, 2007)

It's a generetic Codegen case. Wow man you must be in seriour trouble if you like those cases...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2007)

malware said:


> It's a generetic Codegen case. Wow man you must be in seriour trouble if you like those cases...



Nah I don't like it but the top part..


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 10, 2007)

looks like a packard bell case my friend bought a whole system from dixons a few years ago and they had a blue / gray theme to all of them even the monitor etc could be generic though


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 17, 2007)

GEE. Looks better then my case mo matter what brand. Wna put it back on the street so I can find it? lol. Ur in Sydney right?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 17, 2007)

I threw it out a day after I posted this thread D=


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 17, 2007)

Awww. Were did u throw it? I wanted it. lol.


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah i'd have to say it's a pretty sweet case imho, it'd be a nice home for my backup rig that's in a uber crap case lol


----------



## Towly (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like a standard "very old" Atx case... for Pentium 2's/3's
Can't remember the name of the case though.
Gr8 for a backup rig.


----------



## bangingsound (Mar 15, 2007)

That looks gorgeous!

_______________________
McIntosh MC252 - Get the MC252 Power Amplifier Catalog by McIntosh Laboratory, Inc.


----------

